# psychedelic furs



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

one of, if not my favourite band of th 80's.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I know it's the obvious one, but can't leave out


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah.........another Lydon!


----------

